# The Cuba Libre Story



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been watching this Docu-series on Netflix and it's very interesting. Goes through the entire history of Cuba. Right now it's at the point Castro and Che are taking power. 

It's very eye opening how much the communist take over there mirrors what is going on here.

If you have time it's worth the watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Netflix version I would take it with a bag of salt . The only truth on netflix it maybe the monthly bill.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

As told by the Obamers and Rices.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cuba Libre was also the name of an anti communist group in Miami that for years infiltrated back into Cuba to sow chaos, after the Bay of Pigs invasion failed.
Alpha 66 was another.
This was big stuff in South Florida in the 1960’s.
I believe the CIA ran these operations.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Netflix version I would take it with a bag of salt . The only truth on netflix it maybe the monthly bill.


Actually, so far, I haven't seen a slant either way. From what I already knew about Cuba it seems pretty straightforward. It really focuses on the main players throughout the centuries and tells the good and bad.

The mafia ties were interesting.

Cuba Libre is also the name of a drink popularized during prohibition that was targeted at tourists.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Actually, so far, I haven't seen a slant either way. From what I already knew about Cuba it seems pretty straightforward. It really focuses on the main players throughout the centuries and tells the good and bad.
> 
> The mafia ties were interesting.
> 
> ...


I'll be checking it out. I like a good documentary. Thanks.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Cuba Libre was also the name of an anti communist group in Miami that for years infiltrated back into Cuba to sow chaos, after the Bay of Pigs invasion failed.
> Alpha 66 was another.
> This was big stuff in South Florida in the 1960's.
> I believe the CIA ran these operations.


I was a newborn during that time. Mom said she worried.

You Floridians have some awesome Cuban restaurants down there. Fidel Castro was a devil.


----------

